# Vortex Nomad 60mm lens



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

$125 Vortex Nomad 20-60x 60mm lens in excellent shape, I just upgraded to better glass.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have the same scope. 
Very functional glass and that's a good deal. 
What did you upgrade to?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

PM sent.. (I think )


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Any updates Huge? I would like this!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just replied, sorry I was out of town all week and left my laptop home.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Huge
It sounds like it has been snatched up, but if not I will buy!!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sold :grin:


----------

